# My New Gheenoe LT 25 Camo Fire Fly!



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's a tip about Hell's... As soon as you can, make a run up there with someone that's really familiar with it and bring along a gps.... Not for fishing spots, but to lay a trail that you'll be able to follow later as you begin to learn the area. It's possible to fish a larger skiff up there if you learn the routes.... You'll particularly want to learn the run from Lane Bay to the north, and the run from NoMan's to the south.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats Carlos! That is a sweet LT.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking LT 25. Congrats!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats a bad ass LT..  looks familiar.
Dont worry about a jack plate, you dont need it on that boat. just get her into skinny water and the boat will surprise you. once you get the hang of her you'll see you wont need the jack plate. i do recommend sea dek. once you try it you'll love it. enjoy the boat and glad you had a good time. i put allot of big fish in her.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info on Hell Bay....I done Hell Bay many times from the road via Kayak, and have sleep out on Lane, Lard, Hell Bay a few nights. I have never come in via boat. I would love to pick this up to use my Gheenoe as a mother shop to bring my Kayak's.

Note I'm kind of scared still with the boat it will take some time. Also I tend to do thing the safe way after sleeping out a few night lost. 

GPS is a good idea I yet to get one I use a compass sometimes, but then to use my eyes......................


----------



## Low_Life (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice LT, hey was that Alex's boat?


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Beautiful rig.


----------



## Low_Life (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Capt'n Shane saw you the other day on 8th St. towing a real nice looking black LT. Very nice looking boat!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Nice LT, hey was that Alex's boat?


Yep! that was my last ride...Still lookn sweeeeet!


----------



## Low_Life (Feb 27, 2009)

I need to learn that Kwan Alex!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great Carlos...Enjoy!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> I need to learn that Kwan Alex!


Give me a call, i keep forgetting to lock your number on my phone :-/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2010)

I would get in touch with TomC about an electic JP. I love mine for all the normal reasons. Also I like to jack it up when when going very slow in foreward from time to time as to not have any inpact on the bottom.


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

The Jack plate looks nice, and would help me get into more trouble. I have to send TOM a payment via mail and get moving on it.....Also getting Sea Decks.


----------

